# Finally got my new plunge saw



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

In december Scheppach promoted there new plunge saw CS55 wich they said should take up the competition with Festool but with a much more reasonable price. I had a look at it in my local hardware store and it looked realy nice. Since they had an introduction offer of only 1700 SEK (around $250) including the guide rail I ordered one. They didn't have any in stock and delivery was said to be in January. Obviously they were popular because I didn't get it until yesterday.

Can it match the Festool then? Well, as far as I can tell it operates just as well, it looks well made and can do everything a Festool can.
The only differences are that it doesn't have variable speed and it comes in a cardboard box instead of a fancy "systainer".

I think it can definatly challange the Festool, especially for those who like me wouldn't dream of paying the ridiculous price of a Festool.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Very nice looking saw. Congrats on the new toy. Once you get a chance to really run it through the paces, be sure to let us know how it works for you. Although most of us will never have access to getting one of these, you never know. :yes:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Congratulations on the new saw. I'm wondering the advantage that arrangement has over a straight edge and a handheld circular saw? I use a shop made "T" square, to any length. Looks like this.












 







.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> Congratulations on the new saw. I'm wondering the advantage that arrangement has over a straight edge and a handheld circular saw? I use a shop made "T" square, to any length. Looks like this.
> .


The saw rides steadily in tracks in the guide rail, it runs smoothly on plastic strips, you're not limited to square cuts and a metal guide rail is more likely to be straight than a wooden. There are also rubber stripes on the underside of the guide rail that sticks to the sheet you're cutting.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Very nice.
Questions
Is the blade 7-1/4" ? 
What's the depth of cut?
How long is the track...extendable?

Glad to see other track saws out there.
...and $250 is a very good price point if it stands up to a Festoolish.
Let us know how you like it.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

tcleve4911 said:


> Very nice.
> Questions
> Is the blade 7-1/4" ?
> What's the depth of cut?
> ...


The blade is 160 mm (6-5/8"). The saw came with two blades, one 24 T rip cut and one 48 T cross cut.

Depth of cut is 55 mm (2-3/8")

Length of guide rail is 1.4m (55") and extendable.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That and more*



Longknife said:


> The saw rides steadily in tracks in the guide rail, it runs smoothly on plastic strips, you're not limited to square cuts and a metal guide rail is more likely to be straight than a wooden. There are also rubber stripes on the underside of the guide rail that sticks to the sheet you're cutting.


Assuming it is similar to the Festool....
You can orient the guide rail at any angle as stated. There is a zero clearance plastic strip along the cutting edge that gets "cut" on the first pass made with the blade to miniumize chip out. The saw is retained on the guide rail laterally to assure the cut doesn't vary away from the guide, but is not vertically attached, so it can be lifted off at any point.
The saw's dust collection is superior to an ordinary circular saw because of the plunge feature where the housing rides on the work surface capturing almost all the dust. :thumbsup:
Nice score and a great price. Hopefully it will see some marketing in the USA. :yes: bill


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> Assuming it is similar to the Festool....
> You can orient the guide rail at any angle as stated. There is a zero clearance plastic strip along the cutting edge that gets "cut" on the first pass made with the blade to miniumize chip out. The saw is retained on the guide rail laterally to assure the cut doesn't vary away from the guide, but is not vertically attached, so it can be lifted off at any point.
> The saw's dust collection is superior to an ordinary circular saw because of the plunge feature where the housing rides on the work surface capturing almost all the dust. :thumbsup:
> Nice score and a great price. Hopefully it will see some marketing in the USA. :yes: bill


Thanks, Bill. You explained the advantages much better than me :yes:


----------

